# What kind of fish is this?



## pas_paa (Dec 1, 2008)

I got 3 fish today from a friend. 

They are about 1 inch long, swimming upright (like a black tetra), they have kinda clear bodies, black dorsal fins, red tail and "underneath" fins and they have a black spot about 1/4 inch behind their eye. Fins are big, about 1/3-1/2 inch long.

Does anyone know what kind of fish this is? I'm sure they are not rare, I have just never seen one like these before and I could not find any picture on the internet that matched. My guess is they are some sort of tetra, but I could be wrong.

Thanks in advance


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Without a pic it will be kind of hard to id the fish. Is there a possibility that you can take one and post it?


----------



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

The description almost sounds like some form of Red Serpae Tetra. Maybe a longer fin breed? Of course it also kind of sounds a little like A White Fin Rosy Tetra to some extent. Mine have a slightly darker spot behind the eye.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

As stated before post a picture or everything is just a guess


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

sounds A LOT like a bloodfin tetra; my teacher has some


----------



## pas_paa (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi again,

Here is a picture of the mystery fish. You'll have to excuse my poor photography skills, this is the first time I attempt taking pics of my fish. Not easy with a small digital camera.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Long Red Serpae Tetra.


----------



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

Yup, that is what my Red Serpae look like except mine have shorter fins. Everyone says they can be nippy and mine were for a few hours the first day but after that they have been fine. They share a tank with my 5 Black Skirt Tetra, 3 White Fin Rosy, a Dwarf Gourami, my 2 baby Balas and my baby Iridescent. I have had no problems with them at all.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a feew myself. Long Fin serpae tetras. Amazing fish!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

definetely sepra tetra!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Red Serpae, one of my favorite tetras.


----------

